# Audio out via USB.



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I was reading that the S3 does audio via USB, is this true?

If so does it charge and do audio at the same time?

And does it support pandora?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikeyftp (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes it does charge, do audio out, and supports Pandora all at the same time. Pretty awesome! I only know because I bought a dock on Amazon and use it work everyday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn. This may be enough to sway me away from my nexus.

You a
Have a link to the dock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

You should check out mhl adapters for video and audio out. Or samsung makes a dock for just audio out. ( http://m.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EDD-D200BEGSTA)

The Galaxy


----------

